# MaxandZoe - Have Now Read This



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Phyl...please read the thread you started in the Mercedes Chassis section of the forum ( Winterising of Mercedes Autosleeper)

We believe that you have a fault somewhere in your gas system and you are in danger of carbon monoxide poisoning. 

We are concerned about you.

G

( can anyone get the heading of this message into red print please ?)


----------



## some-where-in-oxford (Apr 18, 2006)

MAXANDZOE - Please Read This

Hi,

Following your post on Wintersation of Mercedes Autosleeper, many of us here believe that you have given us symptoms of Carbon Monoxide Poisoning.

We are all concerned that you get you gas system checked ASAP and switch everything off until this is done.

The symptoms of mild carbon monoxide poisoning may be non-specific and similar to those of viral cold and flu infections or food poisoning: headache, nausea, abdominal pain, dizziness, sore throat and dry cough.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/health/conditions/carbonmonoxide1.shtml

http://www.hse.gov.uk/gas/domestic/co.htm

PLEAS E HAVE YOU HEATING SYSTEM CHECKED - UNTIL YOU DO SWITCH EVERYTHING OFF.


----------



## some-where-in-oxford (Apr 18, 2006)

maxandzoe said:


> Hi,
> I hope this is the right forum for my query. I have a 1997 Autosleeper Medallion on a Mercedes chassis. It's a great motor and I am happy with all aspects except the lack of winterisation. I am currently in France and on occasions the temp at nights has gone down to 4C. I have the usual heating but as I am mostly on Aires without hookup I have to use the gas system and I have it on the blower (sorry - my English is suffering fromlack of use). The gas heating gives me a headache or leaves me feeling nauseous unless I open lots of windows, which defeats the object. I notice that the floor is very cold and on inspection find that there is only a thin layer of plywood between me and the earth. A helpful motorhome owner suggested that I get a 2 inch layer of insulation sprayed on to the underside of the van.
> Is this possible? Any other suggestions?
> 
> ...


Grizzly checked last night, there are two macdonalds in Béziers.

The original post came from a MacDonalds according to the post.

I guess they will have moved on by now, hopefully they will log on again later today.

Wintersation of Mercedes Autosleeper below
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Forums&file=viewtopic&t=55114


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

*bump*

I wish people would buy the Carbon Monoxide alarms as they do work and they only cost £20.00 but you cant put a price on life.


----------



## some-where-in-oxford (Apr 18, 2006)

*Re: bump*



locovan said:


> I wish people would buy the Carbon Monoxide alarms as they do work and they only cost £20.00 but you cant put a price on life.


Just been Googling to see if motorhomes need a specific detector or if a normal household one would do.

I have emailed this company to ask. http://www.brkdicon.eu/

Also came across this.
http://www.rvlifemag.com/file363/rvtip363.html


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: bump*



some-where-in-oxford said:


> locovan said:
> 
> 
> > I wish people would buy the Carbon Monoxide alarms as they do work and they only cost £20.00 but you cant put a price on life.
> ...


Will a household one run on Battery and they must have an alarm as ours did go off because we had a fault with our Motorhome Chimney and we were so glad it woke us up as it went off.


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

I noticed that Chelston fit the carbon patch thing as a matter of course when they do a diddly service.

I had one of these patches in the office (aka Garage  ) into which our gas and electricity comes and noticed one day the patch had gone brown.

The Gasman cometh )Is there a film of this name?) and could find no faults and then deduced it was because I was a heavy smoker it was enough to cause the patch to energise.

Shortly after that I gave up smoking and haven't been well since so thanks to the carbon patch for that.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

*patch*



Pusser said:


> I noticed that Chelston fit the carbon patch thing as a matter of course when they do a diddly service.
> 
> I had one of these patches in the office (aka Garage  ) into which our gas and electricity comes and noticed one day the patch had gone brown.
> 
> ...


Well done pusser for packing up but in the Motorhome (being a smaller area) you need the alarm sounding to get you out of bed. :roll:


----------



## JeanLuc (Jan 13, 2007)

*MAXANDZOE - CARBON MONOXIDE ALERT*

Anyone else in the Bezier area? The previous post from Maxandzoe refers to them staying on this campsite near Beziers until November.
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-490669.html#490669

If any other member is still there perhaps they could point them towards all the warnings about CO and their apparently faulty heating system.


----------



## some-where-in-oxford (Apr 18, 2006)

*Re: MAXANDZOE - CARBON MONOXIDE ALERT*



JeanLuc said:


> Anyone else in the Bezier area? The previous post from Maxandzoe refers to them staying on this campsite near Beziers until November.
> http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-490669.html#490669
> 
> If any other member is still there perhaps they could point them towards all the warnings about CO and their apparently faulty heating system.


Would it be this one?

http://www.paradou.com/

Le Paradou E.U.R.L
Camping et meublés
2, Impasse Ronsard
34340 MARSEILLAN-PLAGE - FRANCE
Tél : 04 67 21 90 10


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Just to let you know that we've managed to find a mobile phone number for maxandzoe in the archives so a text message has been dispatched for them to check the site as a matter of urgency.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

*Re: MAXANDZOE - CARBON MONOXIDE ALERT*



JeanLuc said:


> Anyone else in the Bezier area? The previous post from Maxandzoe refers to them staying on this campsite near Beziers until November.
> http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-490669.html#490669


Well spotted JeanLuc ! I don't suppose - with your good French name- you speak French well enough to phone the site and ask if they know who we are trying to get in contact with and, if they are still there, could they get a message to them ?

G


----------



## some-where-in-oxford (Apr 18, 2006)

gaspode said:


> Just to let you know that we've managed to find a mobile phone number for maxandzoe in the archives so a text message has been dispatched for them to check the site as a matter of urgency.


I think that will put a lot of our minds at rest.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

gaspode said:


> Just to let you know that we've managed to find a mobile phone number for maxandzoe in the archives so a text message has been dispatched for them to check the site as a matter of urgency.


Good news. Thanks

G


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Well done Ken,hope they've still got the same phone, fingers crossed.


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

I've split out all the "bumps" just to keep the thread tidy. 8)


----------



## citroennut (May 16, 2005)

aldi were are doing carbon monoxide detectors cheaply, both patch type and battery type.

simon


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

OK..the power of positive thought. At 11pm will those of you not in bed focus your minds for a moment or two on Phyl, in a Mercedes Autosleeper, somewhere in the south of France and beam the thought to him that he must read his MHF mail or pick up his text messages.

Works like a charm between safariboy and me but then we've been married a good many years !

It might have more effect than we seem to be having at the moment !

G


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Grizzly said:


> beam the thought to him that he must read his MHF mail or pick up his text messages.


Hi G

Just to help your positive thoughts be a little more focused, I believe Phyl may have an identity problem that you can empathise with - I think he's a she (Phylis?). :wink:


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

have we been able to contact the site he was last known at yet.Bump as well

cabby


----------



## Nora+Neil (May 1, 2005)

Been following this all evening.

Its good to know that people are looking out for each other.

Our prayer are with those people tonight.


----------



## some-where-in-oxford (Apr 18, 2006)

Let's hope they make another trip to MacDonalds today.


----------



## some-where-in-oxford (Apr 18, 2006)

gaspode said:


> Just to let you know that we've managed to find a mobile phone number for maxandzoe in the archives so a text message has been dispatched for them to check the site as a matter of urgency.


Just a thought - would it be a good idea to have Emergency Contact tel number in the Personal Information section when we join?

In the rare event of a situation like this one, a member could be contacted.

At the moment we do not know if maxandzoe are fine, and are not using the heating, it's a worry.

No reply to the text message sent so far, it seems.


----------



## Invicta (Feb 9, 2006)

I second the suggestion for all members to have an emergency contact number. In that way potential tragedies, such as could happen with regard to the possible carbon monoxide poisoning, may be averted. Without it we would continue to feel utterly helpless as we are doing right now. 

Most of us I expect have a mobile phone number as well as an e-mail address.


----------



## some-where-in-oxford (Apr 18, 2006)

It is quite possible that they have mentioned these problems to others on one of the site they have been on. Hopefully someone else has picked up on the risks of carbon monoxide, and warned them that they have a problem.

We can only hope that this has happened and they are not using their gas appliances.

Until we hear that all is fine, we will all of course worry.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Somewhere and Invicta

I have drawn this suggestion to Nuke's attention for you.

It may open the door for spammers to hit every member, so it will have to be considered very carefully.

Regds

(Edit . . . See later post)


----------



## some-where-in-oxford (Apr 18, 2006)

Invicta said:


> I second the suggestion for all members to have an emergency contact number. In that way potential tragedies, such as could happen with regard to the possible carbon monoxide poisoning, may be averted. Without it we would continue to feel utterly helpless as we are doing right now.
> 
> Most of us I expect have a mobile phone number as well as an e-mail address.


Problem with email is that it may be going to their home computer not their laptop whilst away.

Mobile would be a good choice, or at least a family member to contact that could forward any messages on.


----------



## suffolkian (Jul 25, 2007)

Personally I would't post such personal information on the internet.
If you Google your username it will take you to your 'Personal details' page on MHF. Not very secure is it?


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Well I have just googled mine and it will show posts made by me but not information about me.


cabby


----------



## some-where-in-oxford (Apr 18, 2006)

*Re: bump*



locovan said:


> are we still bumping today :?:


Cannot see any harm, we don't know when they are coming home.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

gaspode said:


> I believe Phyl may have an identity problem that you can empathise with - I think he's a she (Phylis?). :wink:


I did wonder about this. Phyl is not the abbreviation for Phillip. Phyllis is quite an "old" name though - 20s and 30s. I wondered about Phyllida. I also wondered why not either Max or Zoe !

I think your emergency number idea is a very good one. Presumably it would be kept on a Mods only accessible database and not available for general use ?

G


----------



## Moonlight (Aug 12, 2006)

Hi
Maxandzoe are the names of the lady's two dogs.

I remember her parking lowside of us at the Malvern Rally.

Anyone else that was there may remember her having a solar panel fitted.

Or might have seen her up on the roof herself when she got a leak.

She told my husband she was going touring in France - alone.


----------



## solentviews (May 9, 2005)

Goodness me! If that is the lady you are referring to I was parked next to her in the aging Kontiki and remember her trying to get things in order before her departure. I believe she was in an Autosleeper. I do hope she is OK. Do any of the marshalls keep contact mobile numbers as I believe I was asked for mine in case of any problems.
Ian


----------



## some-where-in-oxford (Apr 18, 2006)

solentviews said:


> Goodness me! If that is the lady you are referring to I was parked next to her in the aging Kontiki and remember her trying to get things in order before her departure. I believe she was in an Autosleeper. I do hope she is OK. Do any of the marshalls keep contact mobile numbers as I believe I was asked for mine in case of any problems.
> Ian


Are their any French speaker who could contact the camp that she may be staying at?

Le Paradou E.U.R.L
Camping et meublés
2, Impasse Ronsard
34340 MARSEILLAN-PLAGE - FRANCE
Tél : 04 67 21 90 10


----------



## some-where-in-oxford (Apr 18, 2006)

Here we have Camping and Caravanning Club, Caravan Club etc.

There must be similar organizations in France, would it be possible for someone who speaks French to contact these organizations and ask them to look out for this lady?

Perhaps an email could be put together explaining our concerns.

As it is, we do not know just how much danger she may be in with her heating system.


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

some-where-in-oxford said:


> solentviews said:
> 
> 
> > Goodness me! If that is the lady you are referring to I was parked next to her in the aging Kontiki and remember her trying to get things in order before her departure. I believe she was in an Autosleeper. I do hope she is OK. Do any of the marshalls keep contact mobile numbers as I believe I was asked for mine in case of any problems.
> ...


or the e-mail address

[email protected]


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

solentviews said:


> Do any of the marshalls keep contact mobile numbers as I believe I was asked for mine in case of any problems.
> Ian


Hi Ian

Yes, we have managed to retrieve her mobile number from Jens archives and have sent her a text message.

This sort of situation is exactly why we ask members to supply phone numbers when attending rallies, such a shame that many of them enter false numbers, we got loads of 12345678 phone numbers on record. :roll:


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Do you remember the BBC Home service and how, a minute or two before the 1pm and 6pm news, there would often be an emergency appeal for a person or family to contact home or a hospital where a relative was gravely ill or similar ?

You don't hear this nowadays as I suppose contacts can be made by mobile phone.

It does look like Phyl might have switched hers off however.

Gaspode...can you try to actually phone her on the mobile number rather than leave a text message ? I sometimes miss texts and it is not clear on my phone when I have done so.

G


----------



## relay (May 9, 2005)

we were caravanning in France in the 70s when my grandmother was dying. The family here contacted the RAC and they sent messages to camp sites in the area we were known to be travelling in. We arrived at one to find our names on a blackboard. 

It should be so much easier these days but sometimes isn't! 

-H


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

Not wishing to make light of the potential seriousness (is that a word) of the situation, I know for one that if I slept with a gas blown heating system on all night with no windows or vents open, I would end up with the same symptoms.

In fact even with no heating on I must have the vent open or I feel like ****
in the morning


Andrew


----------



## Nora+Neil (May 1, 2005)

On her profile she is from Leicester is there any way to trace the MH. Maybe finding family who would be in contact.

She says her MH is a 1997 Autosleeper Medallion on a Mercedes chassis.

Hope she is Ok.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*CO*



androidGB said:


> Not wishing to make light of the potential seriousness (is that a word) of the situation, I know for one that if I slept with a gas blown heating system on all night with no windows or vents open, I would end up with the same symptoms.
> 
> In fact even with no heating on I must have the vent open or I feel like ****
> in the morning
> ...


Same here, if I sleep with the heating on and no windows open, I have a head like a drunken skunk the morning after. Just to add though, the heating is on electric, so not as though I am being "fumed" etc.

I do hope though that if there is a fault with the heating in the aforementioned van, it does no harm.

Russell


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

androidGB said:


> In fact even with no heating on I must have the vent open or I feel like ****
> in the morning
> Andrew


Hi Andrew...Phyl mentions :

_The gas heating gives me a headache or leaves me feeling nauseous unless I open lots of windows, which defeats the object. _

This does seem too much like CO poisoning rather than just a thick head from sleeping in an unventilated space.

I hope you're right though and this is the only problem.

G


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

Grizzly said:


> Hi Andrew...Phyl mentions :
> 
> _The gas heating gives me a headache or leaves me feeling nauseous unless I open lots of windows, which defeats the object. _
> 
> G


Hi Grizzly,

From the above I conclude that if she opens the windows, (or more likely the roof vent) she does not get the problem.

If it is the roof vent, and with CO having very nearly the same density as air, I would expect her still to have some effects it it was CO poisoning.

I totally agree though in trying to contact her if at all possible to get the system checked.

Andrew


----------



## hiddenseven (Jul 19, 2008)

*MAXANDZOE - PLEASE READ THIS*

I do hope Phyl is ok.
Because people are cautious about personal information and data protection we could run a "buddy" scheme. I'm a "newbie" to the site and obviously unknown to you all. But I have been reading the forums for some time; many of you post daily and regularly give sound advice. A group of the "well known" ones could offer yourselves up as trusted buddies prepared to hold personal details on lone travellers. This would be confidential between both parties. The forum would only need to hold information on who your buddy or buddies are. This scheme could be rolled out to any member who wanted to participate. You could change buddies as you meet other members freeing up the "trusted buddies" Any thoughts?


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

We believe that you have a fault somewhere in your gas system and you are in danger of carbon monoxide poisoning. 
We are concerned about you.


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

*Re: MAXANDZOE - PLEASE READ THIS*



hiddenseven said:


> I do hope Phyl is ok.
> Because people are cautious about personal information and data protection we could run a "buddy" scheme. I'm a "newbie" to the site and obviously unknown to you all. But I have been reading the forums for some time; many of you post daily and regularly give sound advice. A group of the "well known" ones could offer yourselves up as trusted buddies prepared to hold personal details on lone travellers. This would be confidential between both parties. The forum would only need to hold information on who your buddy or buddies are. This scheme could be rolled out to any member who wanted to participate. You could change buddies as you meet other members freeing up the "trusted buddies" Any thoughts?


I think this is an excellent idea, and I think more people would have commented on it were it not for the fact that most people apart from the "bumpers" are no longer viewing this thread.

I have asked a mod if this could become a separate topic

Andrew


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: MAXANDZOE - PLEASE READ THIS*



androidGB said:


> hiddenseven said:
> 
> 
> > I do hope Phyl is ok.
> ...


This is a good suggestion could it be a topic called Emergency notice used by people who have an urgent need to get in touch with a family member or friend because some is sick etc etc


----------



## newhymer (Oct 24, 2008)

Hi everybody;Greetings from ireland.
Its great to see so many people are so concerned about this lady.
From the description, i think i (we) too met this lady on our travels.
It was in the south of France at an aire called St-Pierre-sur-mer, around the first week of october,she was travelling on her own with two small dogs,and even at that time she was complaining that her van was cold at night.
She said that she was travelling on to Spain for the winter and that she was meeting up with friends on the 19th of dec.Sorry i cant be of any more help,but i sure hope she is ok.
Bernie.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

*this is worrying*

I think this is odd as you dont just put something on the forum of this nature and then do not look again unless some one on the site has helped.


----------



## maxandzoe (Apr 13, 2008)

*Gas heating*

Thanks everyone for your concern. I do have a carbon monoxide alarm and it does have a new battery (fitted last week) and it has never gone off. However I will get the gas heater checked before I leave fro Spain next week.
I am lucky to have friends near Beziers with whom I have been staying for the last 3 weeks so I have not been using the van except for going places - like McD's in Beziers.
I am still curious about possible solutions to the winterisation problem.
Thanks for all your efforts - I'm touched by the amount of concern showed and sorry I didn't put in about having an alarm.
Phyl


----------



## maxandzoe (Apr 13, 2008)

*MAXANDZOE PLEASE READ THIS*

Hi
Am sending this twice to make sure everyone's mind is put at rest. I'm OK having spent the last 3 weeks living in a real house near Beziers. I am planning to go to Spain next week and will get the gas fire checked before I go. I do have a carbon monoxide alarm with a new battery and it has never gone off.
Thanks for all you concerns and attempts to get in touch. 
Yes, Bernie, we did meet in St Pierre in October - in fact w played an enjoyable game of boules together.
Give me a wave if you see me in Spain - on my way to Sitges then somewhere near Valencia then Murcia (I think) Plans not finalised yet.
Phyl


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

*thank goodness*

Thank goodness your ok you had everyone so worried,
So pleased :lol:


----------



## some-where-in-oxford (Apr 18, 2006)

Great to hear that everything is fine, this will put at lot of minds at rest.

Wishing you the all best on the remainder of your holiday.


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

Hi Phyl. Glad you are ok. Is that drain tap still behaving itself after the fix and clean at Southport?

Happy travels.

Johnny F


----------



## patnles (Oct 26, 2006)

Pheeeewww!!!!! That's good to hear.
Lesley


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Phew


----------



## safariboy (May 1, 2005)

up


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

up
Thanks safariboy,but i think everythings alright now & contacts been made.


----------



## safariboy (May 1, 2005)

Thanks for your message - it is good to hear that all is OK.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

I'm so relieved ! Good to hear from you Phyl. Enjoy the rest of your trip and I hope you solve the problems of being cold. I put a link to the MHF tips on winterising your MH as an answer to your original post. It is:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/motorhome_winterising.html

G


----------



## Nora+Neil (May 1, 2005)

Phyl.
Glad you are Ok.

We are just back from that area.
Very nice Aire in Balaruc-les Bains near Sete €7 and Palavas-les- Flots has a great Aire near the Marina.€10 with elec.
Great area for cycling and walking.
We stayed here for aweek. Weather was lovely. 

Safe travelling and keep in touch


----------



## hiddenseven (Jul 19, 2008)

Pleased your ok, enjoy the rest of your travels


----------

